# June 2



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The verdict of the trial of former President Mubarak is due on 2 June. We understand that the road (Autostraad) between El Tor prison and the intersection of the Ring Road in Cairo will be closed on this day.

Egypt travel advice


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Last week just before the election the friend that lives by Tora has officials come to the door asking who lives there etc (as if they don't know) as they were concerned that the smuggled in arms were to be used to free the brothers Grimm.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Once upon a time I would have thought they would have smuggled him out to Saudi but have my doubts now, not doubts about him being smuggled out but can't think of a country that would take him.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

*Saving face*



MaidenScotland said:


> Once upon a time I would have thought they would have smuggled him out to Saudi but have my doubts now, not doubts about him being smuggled out but can't think of a country that would take him.



If the military and the authorities had tried to smuggle Mubarak et-al out to Saudi Arabia, SCAF would have been seen as still favouring the ex-NDP. As it stands they saved their position in power and will continue after all the elections to look unbiased.

THEN mark my words, the trials will allow Mubarak his freedom of sorts.... Whereas Habib al Adley will take all the blame and possibly lose his, for life. The military will then need to decide how to control an Islamic revival and possibly a fundamentalist one at that, which will be challenging every aspect of SCAF authority and position in business.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

When I was in Saudi just before Mubarak resigned (did he actually ever resign) I was sure he was already in Jeddah... wrongly as it turns out


----------

